# [SOLVED]Aiee,killing interrupt handler![Sequel]

## gerard27

Hi all,

I am having this message for some time now every time I reboot or shutdown.

I haven't had this when Gentoo is booting or in use.

Believe me I have searched everywhere.All i found where posts with this message

on startup or when running certain programs.

And they were all from years ago.

I took a photo of the screen after this happened.

I'll type what is on the screen,leaving out things that probably don't matter.

```

* Unloading ALSA modules......

Unable to handle kernel paging request at (large hex address)

    .

    .

    .

Call Trace:

<IRQ> (again large hex numbers)run_timer_softirq+0x148/0x1c0

    .

    .

    .

Code: Bad RIP value.

RIP [<000000000001ab80>]

RSP <ffff81013f09bee0>

CR2: 000000000001ab80

<0>Kernel panic - not syncing:Aiee,killing interrupt handler!

```

The hex numbers and text vary.

I have used and installed Linux quite a few times but never had this before.

My box:

Asus P5W DH Deluxe

4 GB RAM (ran memtest86plus,ok)

2 Samsung 250 GB sata hd's

Dual boot gentoo win xp 

I don't know what other info might be needed,just ask.

I downloaded Samsung HDD utility,but it won't run on xp because it is 32bits.

It is not bootable either and I don't have DOS (yech)

This box is less then a month old,xp runs ok and reboots without any problem.

I might reinstall though I am not keen on that.

Hope someone knows the answer.

Thanks in advance.

GerardLast edited by gerard27 on Sat Jun 02, 2007 8:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bunder

that don't look good.   :Confused: 

from what you're showing there, it happens after/during unloading the alsa modules... what sound card are you using?

cheers

----------

## gerard27

Hi bunder,

I have a Juli@ soundcard but I don't think alsa has anything to do with it.

I get different messages everytime this happens.

I am not sure because I don't exactly know when all this started:

I connected my Epson Stylus Photo RX560 tp the box and on startup

everything froze during POST!

With this printer connected and "on" it is impossible to start the computer.

I have complained about this with Asus day before yesterday but haven't heard from them yet.

Gerard.

----------

## gerard27

bump

----------

## bunder

if it froze during post, the printer or the mobo is probably hosed.  checked the printer on another machine?

----------

## gerard27

Hi bunder,

You were right about alsa causing the trouble!

I recompiled my kernel without sound ( :Sad:  ) and removed everything that had to do

with sound and rebooting or shutting down goes as to be expected.

The printer works fine on win xp and like the rest is brand new.

Now I'd like to know:How to have sound without the kernel panic when rebooting or shutting down?

I love to listen to shoutcast transmissions while working on the computer.

Thanks for your time,

Gerard.

----------

## bunder

which kernel version are you using?

----------

## gerard27

Kernel 2.6.20-8 gentoo-sources.

I tried alsa in-kernel and with the seperate alsa-driver.

same trouble.

Gerard

----------

## bunder

there's a couple things you could try...

-try a different gentoo-sources version... probably the better of options.

-try vanilla-sources.  

i checked the alsa site for info on your sound card and couldn't find anything that could be needed like special kernel options.  so it seems the driver is either broken, or you could be using the wrong driver.  could we maybe see the sound section of your .config?

----------

## gerard27

Hi bunder,

I happened to have a .config from before I removed sound.

```

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

```

According to the Alsa souncard list this should be the right driver.

And I did have sound.

This is a pci card,there is an onboard card which uses the same driver.

I disabled it in the bios config.

Gerard.

----------

## bunder

yeah, try different kernel versions then... maybe something went funky.

cheers

----------

## gerard27

Hi bunder,

Man I now have sound and a clean shutdown!

Installed ck-source (have been curious about them for some time).

Never imagined this could be in the kernel.

Should I file a bug?

Never did that before.

Thanks again!

Gerard

----------

## bunder

depends on if you can pinpoint it down to a specific gentoo-sources version.  if it doesn't work in general, it might not be worthwhile filing a bug.

cheers

----------

## gerard27

Well it apparently was the Juli@ card after all.

After a while I got the same problem with the ck sources.

I pulled the card and configured the kernel for the onboard sound.

I haven't connected the speaker yet but it seems to work.

I am now running Gentoo-sources again.

Alsa compiled in the kernel,not a seperate driver.

Gerard.

----------

